# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الصحة والسلامه >  >  ما لا تعرفه عن فنجان القهوة

## عيون لاتنام

القهوة تقي من النوبات الصدرية وتحارب الشيخوخة وتزيد من خصوبة الرجل. 
هل تناول القهوة يساعد على التركيز؟ 
حقائق عن القهوة من حول العالم. 
وفقًا للقانون التركي فان الزوجة لها أن تطلب الطلاق من زوجها إذا فشل الزوج في توفير حاجتها من القهوة يوميا! القهوة حول العالم: 
يظن الكثير من الناس أن الشاي هو أكثر المشروبات الشعبية، ولكن ما لا تعرفه هو أن القهوة هي أكثر المشروبات شعبية حول العالم. وينتشر شرب القهوة خاصة في معظم أنحاء أمريكا الشمالية والجنوبية، كما أن معظم الدول الخليجية ودول الشرق الأوسط وبعض الدول الأوروبية تعتبر القهوة هي المشروب الرئيسي. ففي تركيا وقبرص واليونان تنتشر مقاهي القهوة التركية (أو القبرصية أو اليونانية) كما أن كل دول الخليج والعراق واليمن تحتسي القهوة العربية، ناهيك عن القهوة الفرنسية في فرنسا والقهوة البرازيلية في أمريكا الجنوبية والقهوة الأمريكية في أمريكا الشمالية. خلاصة القول أن العالم يستهلك حوالي 400 مليار كوب من القهوة سنويًا. 
ووفقًا للقانون التركي فان الزوجة لها أن تطلب الطلاق من زوجها إذا فشل الزوج في توفير حاجتها من القهوة يوميا. 

هل تناول القهوة يساعد على التركيز؟ 
يرتبط شرب القهوة دائما بالحاجة إلى الصحصحة والسهر وتجنب اللهذيان والنسيان. ولكن إذا أحسست الآن أنك تنسى ما تفعله فقد آن الأوان لكي تقلل من شرب القهوة . فقد توصل الباحثون إلى إثبات عكس الاعتقاد الخاطئ أن تناول القهوة يساعد على التركيز بل لقد تم الربط بين تشتت الأفكار والزيادة المفرطة في تناول القهوة. فقد ثبت أن تناول القهوة بإفراط يؤدي إلى التأثير السلبي على المعلومات المُخزنة في المخ.. وبالتالي يؤدي إلى سرعة النسيان. 

حقائق عن القهوة من حول العالم 
بحسب جامعة هارفارد الأمريكية فان الأشخاص الذين يتناولون القهوة لديهم احتمالات أقل للإصابة بالأزمة الصدرية بنسب تصل إلى الثلث مقارنو بالأشخاص الذين لا يتناولونها. 

كان اليابانيون القدماء يستخدمون مغطس من القهوة ولب الأناناس للتخلص من التجاعيد ولزيادة نضارة الجلد. 

من الأفضل تناول القهوة على دفعات صغيرة خلال النهار (فنجان القهوة العربية) بدلا من جرعة كبيرة صباحا وذلك للمحافظة على درجة عالية من الحيوية. 

وقد شجعت الأبحاث العمال الذين يعملون في أثناء الليل وسائقي سيارات النقل والأطباء العاملين في المستشفيات ليلا على شرب القهوة على مدار فترة العمل لا في بدايتها فقط. 

أثبتت دراسات حديثة أجريت في بريطانيا، أن فنجانا واحدا من القهوة يعطي الجسم قدرة مؤقتة على تحمل الألم، وخصوصا عند السيدات اللاتي يخضعن لإجراءات تجميلية مؤلمة كنزع الشعر الزائد. 

ومن جانب آخر ، فإن للقهوة أيضا فوائد غير متوقعة ولكن ليست للنساء بل للرجال أيضا وتشيرالأبحاث إلى أن شرب القهوة يجعل الحيوانات المنوية تسبح أسرع، ويمكن أن تحسن من خصوبة الرجل!!!! . 

اكتشف الباحثون في إيطاليا أن بإمكان القهوة محاربة البكتيريا وميكروبات الفم المؤذية للثة والأسنان وتمنع حدوث الحفر وتجوفات الأسنان. 

وبالإضافة إلى ما سبق قال البروفيسور بيتر مارتن مدير معهد دراسات البن بجامعة فاندربيلت الاميركية أن البن بفضل مكوناته الكيميائية له فوائد صحية مثل مقاومة الانتحار وتليف الكبد وبعض أنواع السرطان والربو وأمراض القلب والشلل الرعاش. 

في إشارة إلى فوائد تناول قدحين إلى أربعة أقداح من القهوة في اليوم قال البروفيسور إن احتمالات الإصابة بهذه الأمراض لدى الذين لا يشربون القهوة أكثر منها لدى الذين يشربونها باعتدال". 

وكانت أغلب الأبحاث على البن خلال العشرين عاما الماضية قد تركزت على مادة الكافيين وهو العنصر الفعال في القهوة. وينشط الكافيين الجهاز العصبي المركزي واستخدم لزمن طويل في صناعة الأدوية المخففة للألم والحد من الشهية المفرطة ومقاومة النعاس ونزلات البرد والربو والاستسقاء. ومن أضراره تعود الجسم عليه والأرق والتوتر وارتفاع ضغط الدم. 
د. عبد الرحمن لطفي    



منقووووووول
أختكم
عيون لاتنام

----------


## MOONY

مشكوره حبيبتي على الموضوع  تراني أموت في القهوه
تحياتي لكِ

----------


## أمل الظهور

> ووفقًا للقانون التركي فان الزوجة لها أن تطلب الطلاق من زوجها إذا فشل الزوج في توفير حاجتها من القهوة يوميا.



*ههههههههههه والله حاله* 


*عيونووو* 

*مشكوره خيتوو على الطرح القيم منك* 

*طلعت القهوه موب هينه وفيها كل هالفوائد* 

*يعطيك العافيه*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

مشكورة عزيزتي عالمعلومة الحلوووووة .

----------


## واحد فاضي

تشكري خيتي عيون لا تنام على الموضوع المميز

وعاد أن من شريبين القهوه مررررررررررره 

من القهوه الدبل كوفي وبدون سكر 

الى الكابشينو والموكا و .................الخ

وتسلم أيد المدام الله يخليها 


تحياتي

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

وفقًا للقانون التركي فان الزوجة لها أن تطلب الطلاق من زوجها إذا فشل الزوج في توفير حاجتها من القهوة يوميا! القهوة حول العالم: 

وااله حاله شنو يطلقها مع وجهه عشان قهوة

بس بجد طلعت موب هينه هالقوة
وفيها فؤائد على كثر ماقالوا انها ضارة
يسلموا عيون والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## حامل الراية

بِسْمِ اللهِ الْرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيِمِ
الَلَّهٌمَّ صَلَِ عَلَىَ مٌحَمَّدْ وَآلِ مُحّمَّدْ وعَجِّلْ فَرَجَهُمْ وَالْعَنْ أَعْدَائَهُمْ
يعطيك ألف عافيه 


نســــــــــــألكم الدعــــــــــــــاء

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
يسلمووووو حبوبتي عيون لاتنام على المعلومات القيمه
وانا ما اكثر من القهوه بس يبلي اكثر منها لاني من زمااان ماشربت
يسلموووو 
تحياتي
ريوووش

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الشكر لك أختي موني على الحضور والمرور الجميل وللأسف لست من محبي القهوة*
*تسلم يمناك*
*ودمت بخير*
*أختك*
*عيون لاتنام*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الله يعافيك ويقويك أختي أموووووله*
*والشكرلك أختي على الحضور والمرور الجميل* 
*ودمت بخير*
*اختك*
*عيون لاتنام*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

الحلو حضورك أختي العزيزة
تسلم يمناك
شكرا أختي شذى الزهراء على الحضور والمرور الجميل 
وبالتوفيق
اختك
عيون لاتنام

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الله يخلي لك المدام أخوي واحد فاضي*
*وتسلم على المرور والحضور الجميل*
*لاعدمناه*
*وقهوتك مثل أمي تحبها كذا لا  وتنتظر لين قريب تخلص الدله وتاخذ من قاع الدلة الصفو اللي يبقى وتشربه بعد*
*على العموم بالتوفيق*
*ودمت بخير*
*اختك*
*عيون لاتنام*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الله يعافيك ويسلمك ويقويك أختي* 
*دمعة الأحزان*
*شكرا أختي على الحضور والمرور الجميل* 
*ودمت بخير
اختك
عيون لاتنام 
*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الله يعافيك ويسلمك ويقويك أخوي حامل الراية*
*شكرا على الحضور والمرور الجميل 
**ودمت بخير
اختك
عيون لاتنام 
*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*هلا حبوبة ريووووش لاتكثري منها حق لايتعود عليها جسمك ويصير مثل الأدمان على الشيء* 
**
*الجسم يحتاج نسبة معينة من الكافيين* 
*على العموم*
*شكرا أختي على الحضور والمرور الجميل 
**ودمت بخير
اختك
عيون لاتنام 
*

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

تسلمين خيتو على الموضوع الجميل بس للأسف أنا أحب الشاي أكثر من القهوة

----------


## سيناريو

*تفاعلت ويا الموضوع* 
*بس تدري يمكن اني  أشرب قهوه ثلاث مرات في السنه  يمكن واذا زاد مادري*
*يسلموا على القهوه تصلح للعيون التي لا تنام خخخخخخخخخ*

----------


## ام الحلوين

*مشكوره خيتو والله يعطيش الف عافيه*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أهلين أختي اللؤلؤ المكنون الله يسلمك ويقويك ويعافيك ياااارب*
*مشكورة حبيبتي على المرور*
*وأنا بعد أحب الشاي* 
*القهوة ماأشربها بس العيلة كلها شرابين قهوة ثقيلة* 
*وبعد الحلى أو هم ياكلون الحل لازم القهوة تحسين إنهم يستلذون أكثر*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

:bigsmile:  :bigsmile:  * مشكورة حبيبتي سيناريو على المرور الجميل لاعدمناه* 
*وأنا مااشربها أساس بس أحب ريحتها* 
*على العموم تسلم يمينك*
*وبالتوفيق*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الله يعافيك ويقويك ويسلمك يااارب*
*والشكر لك أختي أم الحلوين على المرور الجميل*
*لاعدمنا هالطله*
*وبالتوفيق*

----------

